# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Problem solver marker

## zbor

Will be usefull if there is a some kind of button so when you start to solve a problem you push it so everyone can see that someone solving a problem?

That way several experts wouldn't waste time solving same problem and also there could be something like report button that would bring that post to Cavalry thread...

of course, that wouldn't stop you to work on it just you could see who working on it and decide will you try to solve it or not.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, zbor,

from my point of view regarding the first: no, as that could leave to other users not trying to solve a problem while the first person answering to it may cancel the posting due to any problems occurring in the process of answering (telephone call, problem with the code). This would leave the TO with empty hands as others had somehow refused to care for a thread they see somebody "worthy" is answering to (and who decides on who may "lock" a thread?).

And second (and that is even more important to me): we don´t waste our time in finding different ways to solve a problem. I like the challenge of being one of the first to answer to a thread but that doesn´t necessary mean that I´m the one who offers a "perfect" solution (and this board and it´s response makes it sometimes very hard to stay patient). I like to see other people coming up with other ways of solving a problem which may not help TO but may get me a new idea on how to answer a thread or solve a problem besides the path I already know.

Last: I think there is no hack for vBulletin available (I´ve only noticed this on a german forum which isn´t a vBulletin board, they feature it from 2009 on but even there it isn´t keeping people from answering threads other users have started - please proove me wrong).

Bringing it to CTC: will that button be available to everyone on the forum or just some user levels, I like the way it is right now to post (maybe with some additional info) - a button will just bring a new thread into CTC (who will be the poster for this?).

And to be honest: I´m not the fastest guy to answer a thread - if I use the preview to a thread and see that anybody else has answered with approximately the same that I was working on I give it a glimpse and if that´s solving the problem for my taste I just dump my post. If I´m slow it´s nobody´s fault but mine (yeah, another classical song  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).

Ciao,
Holger

----------

